# טוב, תודה



## sawyeric1

This means "fine, thanks", and is said after someone asks how you're doing. I'm assuming טוב is masculine because it refers to the word שלום in the question "מה שלוםך" (how are you). Can someone respond with אני טוב? And a woman would say אני טובה and not אני טוב, right?

Thanks


----------



## amikama

sawyeric1 said:


> I'm assuming טוב is masculine because it refers to the word שלום in the question "מה שלומך" (how are you).


You assumption is correct.



sawyeric1 said:


> Can someone respond with אני טוב? And a woman would say אני טובה and not אני טוב, right?


No, the response is "שלומי טוב", for both men and women. Or "טוב, תודה" as you said, or even just "טוב" (the word שלומי is implied). (I find שלומי טוב quite formal; the other two are more colloquial.)
אני טוב simply means "I'm good" [good person, etc.].


----------



## oopqoo

I think the only correct option to say a sentence of the form "I'm _" as a reponse would be אני בסדר
and the female version would be the exact same because בסדר is not an adjective.
There are slang options which correspond to this structure too but may not techincally be correct (but definitely used) - אני אחלה / אני סבבה / אני עשר
You could just opt for saying הכול instead of אני like the following examples and that would work for probably any possible "what's up"/"how are you?" type questions:
הכול סבבה / הכול אחלה / הכול מצויין / הכול עשר
This would be an appropriate answer for all the "how are you"s and "what's up"s which is nice because on the contrary in English you always have to think before answering: "what's up" gets "not much", "how are you" gets "I'm good". Israelis just keep it simple. Enjoy


----------



## Drink

Could you say something like טוב לי?


----------



## oopqoo

I'd say that the any answer that has a לי in it connotes how you feel about an experience, rather than just simply how you're doing.
I think saying טוב לי is a weird answer for a casual "what's up". What it means is more along the lines of "(All in all) I'm satisfied (with the way my life is right now)"
So it would be appropriate as an answer for questions like "איך בעבודה החדשה?", "איך החיים מאז שעברת לברלין?״
Also you are free to change טוב to מהמם, נחמד, מקסים, מדהים, depending on the level of goodness or how funny/sarcastic you want to sound. And of course negative words can work too- רע לי, חרא לי, נוראי לי.


----------



## sawyeric1

I find it really confusing that you can say "אני בסדר" but not "אני טוב"!


----------



## orca

You're right, and I can only offer a thought. Tov is good. A quality. If you use it after I it's an adjective. But Beseder is be-seder, and seder is order. So it means something like, I'm in order. I'm in control.
The fact that in English you can say "I'm good" and it means "I'm ok" is only because it's an idiom. And idioms can't be translated from language to language literally.


----------



## sawyeric1

Can you say "אני בסדר" to mean that you are okay after being sick?


----------



## orca

Yes, you can.


----------

